# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #7



## Sasquatch

First and foremost we are happy to announce this week we have a special surprise guest on the show. You'll definitely want to listen just for that!

This week I give a little reminder that life needs to be about more than just prepping and Denton explains why Russia is not the big bad guy they are made out to be but they're probably going to kill us anyway.

Let us know what you guys think of the show and our special guest. As always, thanks for listening!

PF show 7 | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic


----------



## Auntie

Enjoying the little things in life.

I would love to see some of your paintings! LMAO at Denton in California. Things Denton does for fun, go to the range, eat sandwiches, and 

I am not listening :tango_face_wink: Precious moments...... Oh my gosh.

Lots to think about and a few laughs too!


----------



## Targetshooter

the show is great , slippy your cool in my book , Denton : I would love to be able to sit down and chat with you , sasquatch : you come up with very good shows , we should chat sometime to . I do save the shows on my fav. list so I can go back and watch them over for the info .


----------



## Denton

@Targetshooter - Funny you say "sit down and chat." I'm thinking we need to plan a PF get together.


----------



## Slippy

I can neither confirm nor deny that was the real Slippy.:vs_smirk:


----------



## admin

Listening now. 

Wait WUT? The hairy one is 40? He is still a dang baby! :vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel

I cant seem to make it worky.


----------



## A Watchman

bigwheel said:


> I cant seem to make it worky.


See ya Doc, perhaps he can help ya.


----------



## preponadime

Cricket said:


> Listening now.
> 
> Wait WUT? The hairy one is 40? He is still a dang baby! :vs_laugh:


That's pretty old for and ape


----------



## admin

So much fun having a guest on the show! 

Slippy sounds exactly as I expected him to.


----------



## bigwheel

When I hit the link they seemed to make me want to join some sort of club. Demanded a password. Guess credit card numbers will come next. I am going back to try it one more time. It would not be good for it not to work right this time. Ok..it seems to worky right now. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel

Think yall are right on the money with Slippy. He aint impulsive..he is compulsive. He is the trigger for impulsive types.


----------



## bigwheel

Very true on the Chicoms. Bill Clinton advanced their technology by 50 years in exchange for campaign contributions.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> Listening now.
> 
> Wait WUT? The hairy one is 40? He is still a dang baby! :vs_laugh:


I think the word you were looking for was "Babe".


----------



## bigwheel

Forty? I have grand kids older than that. How do folks get so smart in such a short time?


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> I think the word you were looking for was "Babe".


Oh! THAT was the word I was looking for! :vs_laugh:


----------



## dmet

Another great one! 3 thumbs up, one for each of you. Slippy sounds younger than I imagined him (wise beyond his years???). Great job to all 3 of you.


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> I think the word you were looking for was "Babe".


Naw, I think she was right the 1st time.


----------



## Sasquatch

bigwheel said:


> Forty? I have grand kids older than that. How do folks get so smart in such a short time?


I cheated.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## inceptor

Oh yeah, Sasquatch in a birkini. Not a picture I need. :vs_shocked:


----------



## SGG

inceptor said:


> Oh yeah, Sasquatch in a birkini. Not a picture I need. :vs_shocked:


Here this will cleanse your eyes


----------



## bigwheel

The poor **** seems to now be stump broke.


----------



## SGG

bigwheel said:


> The poor **** seems to now be stump broke.


He is in an unfortunate position


----------



## bigwheel

It appears sorta like trying to share a prison cell with a big **** guy named Bubba. Poor old ****.


----------



## Sasquatch

bigwheel said:


> It appears sorta like trying to share a prison cell with a big **** guy named Bubba. Poor old ****.


Ol' Squatch is as straight as an arrow. But I am damn sexy!


----------



## bigwheel

That ape guy looks more like a Wookie.


----------



## 6811

Denton said:


> @Targetshooter - Funny you say "sit down and chat." I'm thinking we need to plan a PF get together.


Yes... PF meet up will be awesome.


----------



## inceptor

6811 said:


> Yes... PF meet up will be awesome.


We actually did that a few years ago. We called it The Gathering. Only a few showed up but we had a great time.

Sadly, at least one has been banned and 2 others quit the forum because of that. ALL are really good people. I was on a hiatus when the bans happened so I wasn't here. That may be a good thing cause I would have probably been banned myself. I have a very low tolerance for arrogance and stupidity.


----------



## 6811

inceptor said:


> We actually did that a few years ago. We called it The Gathering. Only a few showed up but we had a great time.
> 
> Sadly, at least one has been banned and 2 others quit the forum because of that. ALL are really good people. I was on a hiatus when the bans happened so I wasn't here. That may be a good thing cause I would have probably been banned myself. I have a very low tolerance for arrogance and stupidity.


Same here, I have don't tolerate arrogance very well. As for stupidity I have to work around them on a daily basis. As for a meet up, we may encounter stupid and arrogant. But at least we would know who they are. I think getting to know each other on a face to face basis would be good because it would be a form of networking for us. If you happen to wander in my state, you can call me. If I'm nearby your's I could call you. Also, when SHTF we could communicate the status of our area and if mine is good, you could bug out here. If mine is compromised, you could communicate the status of your area if it is a good place to bug out to. Something like that, kinda like building a contingency plan for us.


----------

